
Apple Watch Keynote Live Streaming - qnk
http://www.apple.com/live/2015-mar-event/
======
publicfig
Here's a link to getting the stream working outside of Safari:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/2yfqyj/watch_the_appl...](http://www.reddit.com/r/apple/comments/2yfqyj/watch_the_apple_event_live_on_a_windows_pc_check/)

Copied and pasted:

    
    
      So it says on the Apple website that only OSX Safari works and any Apple handheld. No Windows devices are compatible straight off the bat (like how it's been for all this time)
    
      An easy workaround is this:
    
        Download VLC Player from here: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-windows.html[1]
    
        Install it and everything, make sure it works correctly.
    
        Open the program. Click on Media (top left) > Open Network Stream.
    
        You will see this screen: http://puu.sh/bqV9o.png
    
        Paste this link into that field: http://p.events-delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1503ohibasdvoihbasfdv/live/8500/8500.m3u8?x-session

~~~
mk4p
Note: the trailing "[4]" is not part of the actual URL; it refers to the link
in the Reddit footnotes.

~~~
publicfig
Whoops, I didn't see that. It's been fixed

------
ankurpatel
Alternate live blog

Verge: [http://live.theverge.com/apple-watch-macbook-liveblog-
march-...](http://live.theverge.com/apple-watch-macbook-liveblog-
march-2015/?_ga=1.177397029.1819749979.1425907547#/)

Gizmodo: [http://live.gizmodo.com/our-apple-watch-liveblog-starts-
righ...](http://live.gizmodo.com/our-apple-watch-liveblog-starts-right-here-
at-10am-pt-1689915279#)

Tech Crunch: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/08/apple-watch-event-live-
blog...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/08/apple-watch-event-live-blog/)

CNET:
[http://live.cnet.com/Event/Apples_March_9_event](http://live.cnet.com/Event/Apples_March_9_event)

Ars Technica: [http://live.arstechnica.com/apples-march-9-spring-forward-
ev...](http://live.arstechnica.com/apples-march-9-spring-forward-event/)

Re/Code: [http://recode.net/2015/03/08/liveblog-its-time-for-the-
apple...](http://recode.net/2015/03/08/liveblog-its-time-for-the-apple-watchs-
real-debut/)

WSJ: [http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/03/09/apple-watch-spring-
fo...](http://blogs.wsj.com/digits/2015/03/09/apple-watch-spring-forward-
event-live/)

Cult of Mac: [http://www.cultofmac.com/314636/apple-watch-event-
liveblog/](http://www.cultofmac.com/314636/apple-watch-event-liveblog/)

~~~
pacofvf
The Verge liveblog is hilarious

------
Shivetya
Okay, I understand the hard sale, with "feels" and such. However watching
Christie running and checking her watch looked so awkward. If anything I would
wear it with the face on the inside so that I would not need arm contortions
just to view it.

However the video was a bit cringe worthy, wearing a display of wealth while
"helping" the poor and downtrodden. Combined with the worst of over night
advertising phrasing.

Yeah, I am not a fan, but this came off way too much late night TV ad style
than I what I normally associate with Apple.

~~~
cjslep
The Verge liveblog, while having hilarious commentary, mimics your sentiment:

> Christy Turlington Burns is running by a giraffe in this video, but she
> can't see it because she's staring at the coach on her wrist.

> Apple has reached the "forced fake Q&A with celebrities" portion of its
> keynote lifecycle.

> I'm just saying that you could put this part of the event directly into any
> Samsung event, and it would be exactly the same.

------
colinramsay
As someone from the UK I can never watch a stream like this because of all the
whooping in the audience. They just whooped and cheered at an announcement to
capture your gait for medical purposes; I mean as a whole the potential is
exciting but does each individual pause warrant this kind of chest-beating?

Edit: they just applauded and whooped that Apple won't see your data! WTF!
Well done Apple, you're not invading our privacy!

~~~
muglug
"As someone from the UK"?

Have you ever been to a football match?

~~~
colinramsay
You're comparing a football match to a technology keynote?

~~~
cmelbye
You said you were unable to watch because you were from the UK. Are you not
familiar with applause or something? I don't see the connection to where you
live.

~~~
Zikes
Brits are stereotypically more reserved, except where football is concerned.

------
gotrythis
The fine print: "Live streaming video requires Safari 5.1.10 or later on OS X
v10.6.8 or later; Safari on iOS 6.0 or later."

Really?

~~~
Zikes
The only two excuses for that are technical incompetence or purposefully
insular attitude.

Edit: Downvotes are fine, but a counterargument would be more welcomed. There
are dozens of live streaming services out there now that support every
platform available, but Apple always insists on using their own. It backfires
every year as the stream is flaky or has audio/video sync issues.

If they can't bring themselves to partner with someone else, they could at
least devote the resources to fixing their own broken system.

~~~
TheGRS
If apple is looking to attract newcomers to their platform I think the last
thing they should do is totally isolate them simply because they don't own an
apple product already.

~~~
organsnyder
A big part of Apple's marketing strategy is to create an entire experience
around their brand. If you don't have Apple products, you're on the "outside".
This plays perfectly into that strategy.

~~~
asavadatti
Well in this case having an Apple device doesn't seem to help much.

------
vidoc
I wonder about the performance of this Apple core-m implementation. All the
reviews I have read on PC implementations were catastrophic for performance
and disappointing for battery life.

1) battery life: The length of a day for apple is 9/10 hours

2) performance: Lemma, when apple is discreet on one aspect of things, assume
the worst. I don't recall hearing anything on the performance of the amazing,
all 'new macbook'.

------
avinassh
Fanless Macbook? I mean, how it is going to handle the heat? Anyone have any
idea about this? Current MBPs already heat a lot.

~~~
c0wb0yc0d3r
I am not able to watch the actual stream right now, and maybe they covered it
there, but I haven't seen mention of a fanless MBP. Apple seems to be rather
specific about the way the do everything and what they say. I believe they
will begin offering a regular MacBook once again.

To make the MacBook fanless, it seems that they have put in a slower
processor, ditched spindle drives all together, and most likely opted for
integrated graphics. Again, these are just guesses. :)

~~~
avinassh
Yes, they mentioned it - [http://www.apple.com/live/2015-mar-
event/859988de-489c-47b9-...](http://www.apple.com/live/2015-mar-
event/859988de-489c-47b9-abd5-53bcf4158538/?cid=li-
us-859988de-489c-47b9-abd5-53bcf4158538-im)

~~~
c0wb0yc0d3r
That says MacBook, not MacBook Pro. What I was getting at is that you are
trying to compare MacBooks to MacBook Pros, but I don't know if they made a
distinction in the live keynote and left it out on the live feed. From what I
can tell, they will be bringing back the MacBook.

------
Osmium
ResearchKit is a surprise, and open source too? Go Apple :)

~~~
UweSchmidt
In Stallman's days it was about the code. Open source was a form of freedom.
Now it's all about the data. Who cares if anyone self-hosts "OpenResearchKit"
when a single entity has the health-related data of everyone else?

~~~
Osmium
From the keynote, it's my understanding that Apple doesn't have access to any
of your health data. It seems that your data is ultimately stored with
whatever organisation is doing the study. They also emphasised that you,
yourself, have access to your own data too–which is as it should be.

~~~
UweSchmidt
Didn't mean to bash Apple, just comment on how the times seem to have changed.
Who the hell knows what that other "organization doing the study" does with
that data, though. When it will be leaked? How will the future be, will
everything be transparent to everyone or will there be the data-haves and the
data-have-nots?

Instead of "access to my own data" (haha, thanks!), how about "control over my
data"?

Systems would be designed (on a super low level) so that:

\- There is a reliable way to delete data from all systems, including caches,
backups etc.

\- People get notified and asked for permission if their data is part of the
tupel that could be returned as part of a specific query.

Working with personal data would feel like working in a chemical weapons
factory.

How about that?

------
kryptiskt
From $10,000? That's going to be a hard sell for a v1.0 that will be obsolete
rather fast.

------
sergiotapia
Am I understanding correctly, that the new macbook air only has 1
USB/charging/video port? ONE SINGLE PORT?

That's pretty terrible, it instantly turned me off :(

~~~
mrkickling
Yeah, what are you supposed to do if you want to charge it at the same time as
you are using a usb-device? I guess a USB hub, but that is not preferable. :/

However, fewer ports is the future and most devices are available wireless.
Furthermore the MBA is not really supposed to be a stationary computer.

------
protomyth
Well, at least the MacBook does include an esc key. I was a bit worried for
all the Vi users during the rumor mockup speculation.

------
Shivetya
I am beginning to think cutting the cord (cable) and all these services out
there being available might end up costing more for the little content I
actually want.

Hopefully the dust will settle and prices stabilize, lower.

~~~
taeric
Almost by definition this will happen for a lot of content. Especially if you
get a lot of control over where your money goes. The only cheap content would
be the content that everyone wants. Which is largely the content everyone
claims not to want.

------
hackaflocka
Why is "nothing more sensitive than your medical data"?

I don't get it.

Is this to do with insurance? But now there's no "prior condition" issue, so
why is my medical data still sensitive?

~~~
Zikes
I'm not sure which of medical or financial data is considered more sensitive
legally, but I think the phrase is mostly about medical data being so
inherently personal. It's just meant to invoke an emotional reaction or
connection.

~~~
briantmaurer
Medical data is significantly more sensitive. Financial data says almost
nothing about you other than what money you make and how you like to spend it.

Medical data discloses your sex, drinking, smoking, drug, and physical habits,
along with any mental issues, genetic pre-dispositions, where you live, who
your family are, where you have worked, etc. With only a little inference you
can get financial information from a person's medical records.

TLDR;

• Financial records are designed to track accurate exchanges of money.

• Medical records are designed to keep an accurate representation of you. The
goal is explicitly more personal.

~~~
Zikes
I agree with the principle, but my uncertainty was more about the legal
definition.

------
ilghiro
Well there's me done with Safari for another 6 months.

------
yuvadam
Quick stream URL for anyone who wants to watch the event regardless of their
platform -

[http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1503ohibasd...](http://p.events-
delivery.apple.com.edgesuite.net/1503ohibasdvoihbasfdv/m3u8/atv_mvp.m3u8)

------
vidoc
The way those people view Africa is a huge middle finger to the people who
live in this continent.

------
ChuckMcM
I'm really interested to see how this plays out, whether the watch will be
another iPad or another Newton.

------
xienze
Wow, whoever did the "artists renderings" of the new MacBook was 100% on the
money.

------
vidoc
i don't know if you guys have the same thing but the sound is absolutely
horrible here.

------
vidoc
I wonder how many % of the people in the crowd is wearing Docker pants

~~~
Yhippa
It just hit me that Phil Schiller is dadcore.

~~~
vidoc
He totally is, I wonder what kind of car he's driving :P

------
vidoc
How would you characterize the accent of Tim Cook?

~~~
vidoc
Google tells me it's an Alabama accent :D

